
256 byte DOS program - latenightcoding
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07KHwjebf7k
======
benoits
256 bytes. Insane. Most x86 instructions are 2-3 bytes already (up to 15 in
x64!), how much can you even tell the OS in so few words... That's some
seriously clever wizardry, congrats.

------
em3rgent0rdr
Wow. Any one know what tricks were needed to pull off that?! Other than just
being super clever.

